# Duck Dog Pics



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 4, 2009)

I know there's been threads before but since the season is so close let's see some duck dog pics. Been getting Gunner ready and I know he can't wait to get some birds too! This will be his second season. This pic is from his first retrieve last year.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 4, 2009)

I never come in here....but saw your post. I work for a trainer, wanted to say beautiful dog!


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks he's a great dog. I'll put some newer ones up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 4, 2009)

Melissa said:


> I never come in here....but saw your post. I work for a trainer, wanted to say beautiful dog!



Who do you work for? Close to Whiteburg? Yall have any trianing days?


----------



## Melissa (Nov 4, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Who do you work for? Close to Whiteburg? Yall have any trianing days?



WaterDog Kennels in Temple, the trainer does training days a various points yeah


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 4, 2009)

Keep us informed. Im always up for some bird chunkin. Got a couple of guys that would love to help out as well.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 4, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> Keep us informed. Im always up for some bird chunkin. Got a couple of guys that would love to help out as well.



sounds good, sure she'd appreciate it too


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 4, 2009)

My girl


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 4, 2009)

My dogs are ready


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 4, 2009)

DUHOLLYWOOD THAT Looks like my girl


----------



## smalljawbasser (Nov 4, 2009)

my best friend's Molly.  great little dog.  i'm kind of like the uncle that spoils their nephews and neices.  i feed her cheesecrackers when he ain't looking!


----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 4, 2009)

heres mine, his first full season...

as a puppy.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Nov 5, 2009)

here is the only one i have on my desktop at work, i will get more loaded up when i get home tonight


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Nov 5, 2009)

At work and only available pic I have is my avatar.


----------



## hillbilly waterfowler (Nov 5, 2009)

Found some more!!  Mine is the Black.  In the top pic it was his first hunt @ 8 mos old and he worked circles around the Yellow.  That is my wife with him.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 5, 2009)

Macey 

And with season just gettin goin good I know there will be more of her


----------



## Walkerdawg (Nov 5, 2009)

My new pup Lucy.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 5, 2009)

Not a duck dog yet but is in training


----------



## flint buck (Nov 5, 2009)

*mutt*

all them pure breads is nice but the one in my avitar is my 2.5 yr old mutt. she will fetch Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- near anything she can catch. ducks, doves, rabbits, possums, squirels, coons and even piglets. anybody else got a mutt?


----------



## chase870 (Nov 6, 2009)

For the new comers here's My Fat Girlfriend


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 6, 2009)

looks like she really loves you in that first pic


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 6, 2009)

chase870 said:


> For the new comers here's My Fat Girlfriend



If your yellow & mine got together we'd have 110lb labs


----------



## chase870 (Nov 6, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> looks like she really loves you in that first pic



She hates geese. If you miss to many shots you will see  those teeth up close


----------



## chase870 (Nov 6, 2009)

yellowduckdog said:


> If your yellow & mine got together we'd have 110lb labs



After dove season and 2 weeks in Canada she's down to 81 pounds, a rock solid goose destroyer


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 7, 2009)

chase870 said:


> After dove season and 2 weeks in Canada she's down to 81 pounds, a rock solid goose destroyer



Mines down to 92 from a high of 113 when I rescued him from his previous owner ....he will lose alittle more during the season but he is 8 so this will probably be his last & my little black one will take over


----------



## MAX-4 (Nov 7, 2009)

*whats up*

Man thats a good looking dog man


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Nov 7, 2009)

chase870 said:


> She hates geese. If you miss to many shots you will see  those teeth up close



glad we dont hunt together then i might get bit or learn to shoot better onegood looking dog when they work hard for you the deserve the right to gain weight just more insulation for them when they hit the water mine is fat now ny pics was last season


----------



## chase870 (Nov 8, 2009)

A few more of Sassy. She is my fianc'e dog, Kristy gives her all the love a could ever need. She hunts better than any PET I've ever hunted over. She wont win a field trial but, she sure is fun to watch.


----------



## mattdavis (Nov 8, 2009)

Here is my dog Tank.


----------



## Swamp Star (Nov 8, 2009)

my 7 month old pup Gunner. If anybody wants him Ill give him away he just dont have the fire I like to see in a puppy.


----------



## chundafied (Nov 8, 2009)

I bet Sassy had a hard time with them deer!


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Stonewall, 6yoa male.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 10, 2009)

This is Traveller, she is 11yoa and now retired. Breaks my heart to leave without her, she retrieved the first duck I ever killed at 10 months


----------



## mallardk (Nov 10, 2009)

*my dog*

" Bo" , full name,  " Bo Knows Ducks"


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 10, 2009)

Macey from this past Sat.


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 10, 2009)

Here's Broozer from last season He'll be 3 in January 2010:


----------



## chase870 (Nov 10, 2009)

chundafied said:


> I bet Sassy had a hard time with them deer!



Nope, just like fetchin geese, except they have horns


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 10, 2009)

Adirondacker said:


> Here's Broozer from last season He'll be 3 in January 2010:


Good lookin' lab!


----------



## Sling (Nov 12, 2009)

This will be Sarah's first season so no duck pics yet.


----------



## UGA hunter (Nov 12, 2009)

Sling said:


> This will be Sarah's first season so no duck pics yet.



Nice GWP! Where do you get her if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## 91xjgawes (Nov 12, 2009)

^^ Great pics greg?, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 13, 2009)

Here's a few pic's of my Boykin named Reed, he is 4 month old now. He won't be ready for season but I should have plenty of birds for training for next year.


----------



## Gofish206 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Cali*

Hopefully she will retreive her first duck this year. I can't wait!!


----------



## chundafied (Nov 14, 2009)

> Here's a few pic's of my Boykin named Reed, he is 4 month old now. He won't be ready for season but I should have plenty of birds for training for next year.



Good looking pup!
Careful having the little guy jump off that stump to retrieve, would hate to see him meet a misplaced stick or cypress knee.


----------



## JDAWG (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## JDAWG (Nov 14, 2009)

forgot about pepper


----------



## Sling (Nov 16, 2009)

UGA - sorry so long for the response.  I got her from Earl Fowls, (Dunmoving..) Wildwire Kennels, from this board.  If I could get permission from wife - I get another one to go along with her. _Love this dog. _


----------



## schwingshooter870 (Nov 16, 2009)

my wingman


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 16, 2009)

Pic from last Jan. Gunner is about 95lbs now and will be 2 yrs old on Nov. 22nd. He has gone from an XL vest to a XXL. He's ready to go and can't wait for Sat. Anyone need a XL vest. It's the Avery Boaters Parka.


----------



## miller-black (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is Miller. He is 9 months old a week ago. Thinking he will be taken on a few trips this year even if he stays in the truck. I think being around the other dogs and fresh meat will be good


----------



## pse hunter (Nov 16, 2009)

schwingshooter870 said:


> my wingman



that's not your gun anymore you know nice dog bro


----------



## Little Rabbit (Nov 17, 2009)

My Boy Drake after a Lake Hartwell Hunt


----------



## Adirondacker (Nov 17, 2009)

Go Drake.
Nice goose!


----------



## NGaHunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres a couple of mine...a few more days and off to Ar we go for the week


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 18, 2009)

Heres Gus


----------



## SWAMP POODLE (Nov 18, 2009)

*Little Dog Big Heart*

Glad to see at least one other Swamp Poodle on the board.  Her's my 28 lb Grizzly cub in IL last year.

Boykins Rule


----------



## gsubo (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's my little buddy Ace..with his first two retrieves of his career last season..


----------



## GobbleChaser (Nov 23, 2009)

*opening weekend*

Lovin life


----------



## Wood Smoke (Nov 23, 2009)

We're getting there!


----------



## pokey (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## Dawgs30814 (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rabun's Lady Bella*

10 months old
She got her first duck today.


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh yeah my first duck too.


----------

